# I'm just curious



## Eptaceros (Aug 3, 2010)

Why was the "bands you wish never broke up" thread closed? It seemed like good discussion from my seat; nobody got into any flamewars or anything. I just think it's a _little _unfair to shut down a thread without any notice as to why, when there are people who still have something genuine to offer to the discussion.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 3, 2010)

My guess is that it may have been a recycled thread topic. Try searching and see...?


----------



## Eptaceros (Aug 8, 2010)

k, thanks mods! you've been wonderful!


----------

